# JOptionPane mit Html Tags



## NicolasA (24. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 

weiß einer von euch wie man HTML-Tags in einem OptionPane verwendet?

```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, rechnerName + " connected to " + hostname + "<html><body>
" 
				+ "You can find the Logging-Files</body><html>", 
				"Information", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
```
so gehts leider nicht....

Gruß

NicolasA[/code]


----------



## SamHotte (24. Feb 2006)

Leider nein, aber wenn es dir nur um den Zeilenumbruch geht, nimm ein "\n".


----------



## NicolasA (24. Feb 2006)

Aber hier im Forum hat einer behauptet das geht...

Gruß

NicolasA


----------



## tini (24. Feb 2006)

1. Du hast nen Fehler in deinem Code. Statt des schließenden Tags </html> hast du noch mal ein <html> geschrieben.

2. Ich schreib den String immer nur in <html> ... (hier der String, mit 
 oder was du sonst noch willst) ... </html> und das funktioniert bei mir auch. <body></body> kann man, denke ich, weglassen.

EDIT: Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie das mit JOptionPanes ist, also ob es auch funktioniert. Bei JLabels funktioniert es aber.


----------



## SamHotte (24. Feb 2006)

Jo, jetzt mit dem </html> geht's auch im JOptionPane.
EDIT: Mit dem "Leider nein" meinte ich, dass ich es nicht wusste (nicht, dass es nicht geht)


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2006)

ALso, auf jeden Fall sollte <html></html> immer den ganzen String umschließen.


----------

